

Saccadic masking - staunch
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saccadic_masking

======
colanderman
The linked optical illusion,
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chronostasis](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chronostasis),
is interesting as well. This is why when glancing at a clock, its second hand
may appear stalled. I've always experienced this; never knew it had a name.

